# Squirrel hunting tomorrow



## kibblesnbits (Dec 20, 2009)

Going to take the step-son squirrel hunting tommorow first time squirrell hunting for me in years hoping he likes it i could allways use another foot to kick brush piles with!!! the state land north of Midland I think that ends at dublin rd any good just don't want him to get board whith it out of the shoot.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I don't know the area, but you can find squirrels in just about any woodlot with oaks. This time of year I just find a bunch of oaks, or shag bark hickories and hunt near the nests. I noticed it's really good from about 9 am to 11 this time of year too. Seems like as soon as that sun starts to warm it up they come out pretty good. Good luck and I hope you guys have a blast! I'm heading out to go in about 10 min.


----------

